# PERT charting



## رامي شاهين (21 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل لي أن أسأل أحد المتخصصين هذا السؤال
Expalin how the concept of PERT charting can save a company money.
وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## نظامي (22 فبراير 2006)

الطريقة هذه إستخدمت لأول مرة من قبل البحرية الامريكية في الخمسينات من القرن الماضي كطريقة من طرق وإدارة المشاريع الكبيرة والمعقده لجدولتها وتنظيمها وتنسيقها وهي إختصار ل Program Evaluation Review Technique او تقنية تقييم مراجعة البرنامج. وطبعا إستخدامها كأداة لإدراة المشاريع يوفر المال للشركة لأن من أهداف إدارة المشاريع بطرق علمية هو توفير المال لتجنب تأخير الوقت وعدم التنظيم في اساسيات المشروع


----------



## رامي شاهين (24 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل لي أن أسأل أحد المتخصصين هذا السؤال
Expalin how the concept of PERT charting can save a company money.
وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## dragoon1766 (27 فبراير 2006)

you can uos pert way to save money by reduose time of activety


----------



## روميو (15 مارس 2006)

هذا البرنامج يستخدم في التخطيط وتصميم الخطة التى من خلالها يتم العمل من البداية حتى النهاية مع الوقت المتاح لكل خطوه من خطوات المشروع


----------

